# PS4 Gamers / PSN ID's



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

Hi all,

Sitting here thinking, how many of the forum members play PS4 and especially online?

I like the occasional BF1 , and love the new GT Sport, so would like to have a few vaping PSN friends then we can have a few lobbies and online gaming sessions perhaps 

So if you want, pop your PSN ID - I'll invite you, or vice versa.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/11/17)

ShooterZ_zG

I play WW2 - BF1 - Overwatch - For Honor - and more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapingamer87 (9/11/17)

Hi,

I play COD Infinite Warefare and Black Ops 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

A


SamuraiTheVapor said:


> ShooterZ_zG
> 
> I play WW2 - BF1 - Overwatch - For Honor - and more



I added you now


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

Vapingamer87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I play COD Infinite Warefare and Black Ops 3.


Your PSN ID might help?


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/17)

My PSN ID = DirtyDiesel46


----------



## Cruzz_33 (23/11/17)

Kyle - AfricanGamingHD
Me - AjanGamingHD 

Add us up, mostly play FPS like WW2 and BF1 with the occasional Warframe and Fortnite.


----------



## DirtyD (26/11/17)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Kyle - AfricanGamingHD
> Me - AjanGamingHD
> 
> Add us up, mostly play FPS like WW2 and BF1 with the occasional Warframe and Fortnite.



Added both of you now - also playing BF1 a lot - still deciding on WW2 ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (26/11/17)

Mostly play fifa 18 but getting gran Turismo soon 
ID: Careljan 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

